
Show HN: A browser extension for simple font inspection - frederfred
https://fontanello.oktavilla.se
======
teleclimber
Hmm, I'd like to like this, but it appears you're just getting computed style.
But "computed" !== "used".

To get the actual used font you can get it in dev tools. Explanation here:
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2013/09/DevTools-a...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2013/09/DevTools-
answers-What-font-is-that?hl=en)

